# Programing track



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok got most of my wiring in place, got the color code working well, soldering went good no melted ties. 
But now I'm down to the last section of main line and my separate programing track and this is where I'm confused. I have the NCE Power cab system and in the book it shows a diagram how to wire a switch for it. It shows 2 wires from Power cab connector to a DPDT 6 pole switch(2 center posts) then 2 wires to the programing track (from one end), and 2 wires going to the mainline track(other end). So are the Power Cab connector wires just from my bus wires? 
And I understand that with the switch to the program side the rest of the layout is stopped but when programing is done will this section of track operate normally with the rest of the main line? It is isolated from the rest of the main line. 
I hope I explained this right and understandable I've never done this before and trying not to make to many mistakes.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

You should have the programming track isolated from the switch and the mainline and have the two programing track wires going to just that track and that track only. Then the 2 main wires to the main and main only. I believe that the two tracks will work as one when not in programming mode but make sure the polaritys (+ and -) are the same sides for both main and siding. I know with the Bachmann Dynamis you can use the main as your programming track and it will be none the wiser but you have to make sure no other trains are on it but that one. I think the NCE will allow the trains that are not on the programing to continue running while you are programing but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the diagram I'm looking at. To me it does not look like it will operate as normal mainline when not in program mode.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

When not in programing mode the system tells that middle chip or bus to operate as one and not independent of one another. If that is not how it works which I doubt then you can simply wir the main to go to the programing track but have it so their is a switch to decide if it is program or main.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I forgot to say that the program track is a spur leading to the engine house so what the diagram shows is just the way my track is laid out. I would just like to be able to drive the engines in and out of the shop when not in program mode.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I guess a pat on the back is in order for myself . I got the wiring for the track all done. Had to redo the programing track to another spur but actually made it better because its right on the side of the layout easier to get to. I played with one engine and a few cars for awhile then got brave and reset the addresses on 2 engines and ran both of them with a few cars. Still need to play with the DCC to get some setting set up for easier operation but all in all not to bad for the first time ever as far as I'm concerned.
Now I'll start wiring all the turnouts next week and see how that goes.

Thanks for all the information and help guys.


----------

